# Trad and tobacco



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

You see a lot of photos of older trads smoking a Pipe. Anyone else enjoy smoking pipes? I'm referring to tobacco only preferably BWOB (burley without a bite). Pipe smokers will know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 25, 2012)

Shaver and me make up the lot so far as I know.

A close look at the new avatar will show its purpose as a pipe holder.


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

I have a meerschaum and a cheap maple pipe and am a fan of cheap Capt. Black tobacco.
I rarely tote the stuff outside the home.


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

I figured there might be more. Or cigar smokers. I was just excited because i picked up two numbered limited edition humidors at an estate sale!


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

I enjoy a nice pipe from time to time. I have a lower end burl and I smoke a couple of different in house blends from a local shop. I also enjoy an assortment of cigars as well. I might smoke something once or twice a month and little to none in the winter but that's enough for me.


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

dwebber18 said:


> I enjoy a nice pipe from time to time. I have a lower end burl and I smoke a couple of different in house blends from a local shop. I also enjoy an assortment of cigars as well. I might smoke something once or twice a month and little to none in the winter but that's enough for me.


I tend to smoke my pipe and cigar More in the winter. I love to be outside in the fall and it's too damn hot to sit outside in this heat!

I have 9 briars and 6 meerschaums. My favorite is my Dunhill shell Cumberland and my presidential meerschaums.

I have a Nixon, Reagan, Truman, and a really cool two pipe Reagan and Gorbachev set.


----------



## Brooksfan (Jan 25, 2005)

I worked part time in a pipe/tobacco shop for seven years back in the mid to late 70's. During that time I amassed a great collection of briars which at one time occupied no fewer than 8 racks. All in there were over 100 of them. I gave them all away when our daughter ( 3 at the time) was diagnosed with leukemia. Happy to say she's now 25 and has beaten it twice. That being said every time I see one of the few surviving briar afficianados I get a little twinge. 

Believe it or not at one time Brooks Brothers actually sold pipe tobacco. I still think about picking up a couple of pipes and some tobacco now and then but so far I've resisted the temptation.


----------



## universitystripe (Jul 13, 2013)

My friends and I were of the preppy sort in high school and university, and we often smoked pipe tobacco while camping or relaxing on the porch on a cool Autumn evening. 

The habit has stuck, now ten years later. I tend to save it for social gatherings as I originally did.


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

universitystripe said:


> My friends and I were of the preppy sort in high school and university, and we often smoked pipe tobacco while camping or relaxing on the porch on a cool Autumn evening.
> 
> The habit has stuck, now ten years later. I tend to save it for social gatherings as I originally did.


me too. Unless I have a great book to read sitting on the porch by myself for 30-40 min can be a little boring. Actually, the more I think about it, I want to smoke my pipe! Damn this Kansas heat!


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

Nobleprofessor said:


> I tend to smoke my pipe and cigar More in the winter. I love to be outside in the fall and it's too damn hot to sit outside in this heat!
> 
> I have 9 briars and 6 meerschaums. My favorite is my Dunhill shell Cumberland and my presidential meerschaums.
> 
> I have a Nixon, Reagan, Truman, and a *really cool two pipe Reagan and Gorbachev set*.


Nice! I have a Holmes & Watson set.


----------



## Tim_McD (Aug 20, 2012)

I rotate through these, I love that they are objet d'art as much as tobacco delivery vehicles


Ref #MakerModelStyle1PetersonKinsale Red X23 Spigot (PL)Bent Apple2PetersonRusticated Spigot 80S (FT)Bulldog3PetersonSquire: XL15 (PL)Bulldog4PetersonSystem, 314 (PL)Bent Billiard5PetersonGreen Spray Spigot: 999 (PL)Rhodesian6Amer Smoking Pipe
Mark TinskyCoral Bent Bulldog (5x)Bulldog7Amer Smoking Pipe
Mark TinskyCoral Bent Rhodesian (5x)Rhodesian8Amer Smoking Pipe
Mark TinskyTan blast bent appleBent Apple9Amer Smoking Pipe
Mark TinskyBrown blast bent appleBent Apple10StanwellHans Christian Anderson IIChurchwarden11TanganyikaKilimanjaroCherrywood, meer lined12David P EhrlichPrince of WalesPrince13UNKNMeerschaum pipe w/acrylic amber stemBent Dublin14UNKNMeerschaum pipe w/silver band & bakelite stemBent Bulldog15JobeyAsti, 355Bent Acorn16Mr BrogChurchwarden #16Churchwarden17PetersonKeats, Poet SeriesCherrywood18Tracy MincerThe DoodlerRadiator Chimney19UNKNBasket briar - MilanoBent Brandy


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

dwebber18 said:


> I enjoy a nice pipe from time to time. I have a lower end burl and I smoke a couple of different in house blends from a local shop. I also enjoy an assortment of cigars as well. I might smoke something once or twice a month and little to none in the winter but that's enough for me.


This pretty well describes me as well.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Hitch said:


> Shaver and me make up the lot so far as I know.
> 
> A close look at the new avatar will show its purpose as a pipe holder.


As well as myself and the venerable Mr Hitch we do have a few other adherents to the cause: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?122605-Pipe-up!

The pipe I eventually purchase towards the end of the linked thread is just now properly broken in and provides me with great satisfaction.

As an aside: judging by some of the contributions to debate over on the Interchange I am beginning to suspect that a few of our members prefer a glass pipe. :devil:


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

A doobie in a glass pipe is Trad where I come from, fella!!


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Didn't realize there were a few BOTL's at AAAC (though I should've suspected it) . I'll take a picture of my pipe rotation tonight, but for the time being, my primary humidor:



3 drawer/150-200 count. It was a graduation gift from a friend of mine for my undergrad


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

In Manchester we are fortunate to enjoy this emporium to all that is masculine, chock-full of pipes, cigars, endless varieties of tobacco, a walk-in humidor, fine scotches, luxury shaving equipment, knives etc: 
https://astonsofmanchester.co.uk/index.php?route=common/home

.
.
.
.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Shaver said:


> In Manchester we are fortunate to enjoy this emporium to all that is masculine, chock-full of pipes, cigars, endless varieties of tobacco, a walk-in humidor, fine scotches, luxury shaving equipment, knives etc:
> https://astonsofmanchester.co.uk/index.php?route=common/home
> 
> .
> ...


wow, it's like all of my hobbies in one store. I didn't realize heaven was in England...


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Here's my modest collection. L-R: Preben Holm, Savinelli, Stanwell, Dunhill, Peterson System, and a meerschaum.










NB: These are the keepers in my collection. I also have several others I've acquired in trades and such that I keep on hand to give to people who are interested in pipe smoking but don't yet have a pipe. If that describes you, PM me and I'll send you one for free.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Org- which Peterson System is that? I have a 303 with the P-Lip and it's my favorite


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

It's a 307, also with the P-lip. My first pipe, and still one of my favorites. Except when it's time to clean it. Then it's not my favorite.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Orgetorix said:


> It's a 307, also with the P-lip. My first pipe, and still one of my favorites. Except when it's time to clean it. Then it's not my favorite.


Lol agreed, the P-lip is wonderful for eliminating tongue bite though. For the moisture reservoir behind the bowl, I twist the end of a paper towel, shave off part of a q-tip, or fold a pipe cleaner in half. It makes it much easier.


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

This thread is making me long for a brisk January evening. It is much to hot in the summer to enjoy a smoke on my deck. 

I've got a cheap made in china pipe that I used, for some house blends from my local shop, but about 3 years ago when I started working from home I went and bought my favorite stick The Edge by Rocky Patel, and it still sits in desk drawer. I haven't had any tobacco since then. I guess I just lost the urge for it, and it hasn't come back to me since then.


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

My wife has an allergy to smoke and it seems to stick to her with great ease. So, I tend to smoke more in summer when I can sit outside in as few clothes as possible so I don't bring it back in the house. Usually I will enjoy a smoke, drink and a book after I mow the grass then whatever I'm wearing goes in the dirty clothes and I take a shower and brush my teeth. Since in fall and winter wearing less clothes doesn't work well I tend to avoid smoking as much because I don't want it to stick in my clothes.


----------



## AshScache (Feb 4, 2013)

I probably smoke a cigar a week on average over the year--more in the summer, less in the winter. I used to live in Philadelphia where I had access to Holts Cigar, which is a high end importer. I stick to smoking their house brand which is rolled in the same factories as A.Fuente and Ashton. I buy them by the case and store them in an igloo cooler with a humidifying element. They easily last the year it takes me to smoke a box of 50.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

Orgetorix said:


> Here's my modest collection. L-R: Preben Holm, Savinelli, Stanwell, Dunhill, Peterson System, and a meerschaum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any collection that includes a DUNHILL AND PREBEN HOLM is not modest! Great Collection!


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Aw, thanks. I forgot to mention - I made that 5-pipe stand myself.


----------



## sskim3 (Jul 2, 2013)

Please enlighten me on pipes. I have been smoking cigarettes for quite some time and I appreciate the occasionally cigars here and there. I even have a hookah set at home. I just never got into the pipes. 

What is the flavor like and where can I obtain a good pipe and tobacco?


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

sskim3 said:


> Please enlighten me on pipes. I have been smoking cigarettes for quite some time and I appreciate the occasionally cigars here and there. I even have a hookah set at home. I just never got into the pipes.
> 
> What is the flavor like and where can I obtain a good pipe and tobacco?


Best advice I ever received was to start on a corncob (Missouri Meerschaum is the gold standard)- it's cheap, easy to smoke, easy to find, and isn't a huge loss if you decide you don't like pipes or you accidentally burn a hole in it. Once you get the hang of it, then move on to briars (honestly though, I've smoked a pipe for 7 years and still enjoy my corncobs immensely). I would also suggest a pouch of Prince Albert or Carter Hall as a starter tobacco, for the same reasons as the corncob pipe (I personally prefer PA, but YMMV). I started with a MM cob, pouch of PA, a golf tee as a tamper, and a box of kitchen matches- and it cost under $10 total.

i like to divide the three primary forms of tobacco consumption like this: a cigarette is a nicotine delivery device, pure and simple- you smoke it for the buzz. A cigar is something to pair with friends and good conversation. A pipe is something to sit with by yourself, and sip on while you contemplate the universe. At least that's what I do (except I don't do cigarettes).

also, for the psychologists among us, I've heard it said that cigarettes are feminine (slender/delicate), cigars are masculine (exude power), and pipes are a combination of the two (feminine because of the stem, masculine because of the bowl). Just some musings.


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

sskim3 said:


> Please enlighten me on pipes. I have been smoking cigarettes for quite some time and I appreciate the occasionally cigars here and there. I even have a hookah set at home. I just never got into the pipes.
> 
> What is the flavor like and where can I obtain a good pipe and tobacco?


Find a good cigar shop in your town. If they don't have a walk in humidor, it's not a good shop. Every good cigar shop I have been in also has pipes. If they don't they can tell you where to get one. I would start with a second pipe. It's a pipe that jada small flaw, but otherwise is quality briar.

First things first, pipe smoking is for relaxation. It's slow. If you NEED a smoke, then have a cigarette. Pipes are about the process and enjoying all your senses being stimulated. Also, please learn how to pack your pipe. Fill it LOOSELY with quality tobacco. Then use a tamper to push it down to one THIRD of the bowl. Then fill the remainder loosely and pack that down until the bowl is 90% capacity. You don't want it completely full or you'll get ashes on your BB khakis.

Now, use a MATCH or butane lighter (no zippo they have lighter fluid and will take like crap). After you have the entire top surface lit, take a tamper and very gently push the burning tobacco gently down. You should draw (ie suck) on the pipe while doing this. If you did it right you won't need another match. If not its okay. Use another match and repeat.

Your pipe is lit. Sit back and take a Long SLOW draw on the pipe bringing the smoke into your mouth, DO NOT INHALE! This is not a cigarette. Hold it there and savor the taste and feel. Then, SLOWLY exhale. Your draw should take as long as your exhale and vice versa.

As you smoke, use your tamper to occasionally tamp down the tobacco to keep it burning. If you smoke too fast, the pipe will get hot and you'll burn your tongue.

If you enjoy it slowly, you'll feel relaxed and comfortable and you will start to have great thoughts as the smoke releases the stress and tension.

As as far as the taste quality shops will every flavor you can imagine. Start with a nice vanilla. Then, if you like try cherry, or other fruits. Most shops have blends that taste like whiskey or a lot of other flavors. Avoid at all costs a blend called Latakia. It is only for well seasoned pipe smokers who want to be left alone. Latakia is a very potent blend made by toasting the tobacco over smoking camel dung. No kidding. It's akin to eating Limburger cheese. It tastes like the cats ass. Avoid it unless you are a crusty old pipe smoker that hates everyone and everything. I'm exaggerating a little, but it is not for the faint of heart.

If you enjoy the first bowl, that's great! But, give your pipe a rest. Leave it alone for a day. If you can't wait, but another pipe.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Also, search "the frank method" on YouTube, it's a 3 video series detailing an alternate way to pack a pipe. There's a lot more finesse than simply framing tobacco into a bowl and lighting it on fire

professor: I agree with everything you said except maybe the portion about flavored tobaccos, simply because I've found the PG topping that is used tends to induce tongue bite more readily when smoked too quickly. Especially if he's coming from cigarettes, a burley might not be a bad option. 

And though I personally love Latakia (SG Squadron Leader is probably my favorite tobacco bar none), I absolutely agree that it isn't for someone starting out lol. I only tried Latakia after I had grown to appreciate the La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero cigar.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

orange fury said:


> Double Ligero cigar.


AKA the Vomit Comet.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Orgetorix said:


> AKA the Vomit Comet.


Bahaha true story, I only smoke them after a large meal and only drink water while smoking it. I can't imagine trying to drink a Laphroaig 10yr with an LFD DL (well, I CAN imagine it, it's just not pretty lol)


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

orange fury said:


> Also, search "the frank method" on YouTube, it's a 3 video series detailing an alternate way to pack a pipe. There's a lot more finesse than simply framing tobacco into a bowl and lighting it on fire
> 
> professor: I agree with everything you said except maybe the portion about flavored tobaccos, simply because I've found the PG topping that is used tends to induce tongue bite more readily when smoked too quickly. Especially if he's coming from cigarettes, a burley might not be a bad option.
> 
> And though I personally love Latakia (SG Squadron Leader is probably my favorite tobacco bar none), I absolutely agree that it isn't for someone starting out lol. I only tried Latakia after I had grown to appreciate the La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero cigar.


Burley is a perfect option. Nearly ever pipe shoe in the country has a blend that they sell. They all have different names. But, one manufacturer makes it for all of them. It's called Burley without a bite or 1Q. It's a straight Burley with some Some other cuts to smooth it out. Very mild vanilla taste.

I was in a pipe smoking several years ago and everyone got 1/2 ounce of pure straight Cut burley and two matches. We all had 2 minutes to light out pipes, then it was whoever could smoke the longest without going out. You could tamp it, but no matches or lighter.

I smoked my Nixon Meerschaum for just under 2 hours and 5 min came in 5th out of 50. 3rd and fourth dropped out within 1 minute of me, but 1st and second battled it out until just under 2 hours 30minutes. My head was spinning from that much nicotine for that long and I almost puked. There were a few who couldn't hold it down.


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

Here is most of my collection. I think a couple are in my desk and car.










The Briars on the rack are from left to right:

W.O. Larsen

An Early Erik Nording

Dunhill Cumberland Shell Briar

Jost's

Back Row

Charatan London Special

Viking Silver band

I lso have a Peterson System new in the box somewhere, another Dunhill but it is black and longer, and the cheapo Peterson second that was my first pipe.

Here's Nixon



















Reagan










Reagan and Gorbachev










Here's the box Reagan and Gorbachev came in. It was the INF Treaty Commemorative Pipe set










And no, Orgetorix I did not make my pipe stand. I do not posess woodworking skills.


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

I meant to say above a pipe smoking CONTEST


----------



## Hitch (Apr 25, 2012)

That Cumberland looks great


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

As promised earlier, my modest little collection:


On the rack (L to R):
Knight (by Stanwell)
Dr Grabow Grand Duke
Peterson 303

In front:
2 Missouri Meerschaum corncobs
Missouri Meerschaum cherrywood
Dr Grabow Viscount (green one)
Unknown Churchwarden (a gift from a poster at smokerforums when I was a new pipe smoker - reserved only for Mcclellands Christmas Cheer)


----------



## Hitch (Apr 25, 2012)

Mustache pipes


----------



## Hitch (Apr 25, 2012)

This was commissioned for a gent who operates a yacht serving the inland passage in Alaska


----------



## herfitup (Mar 4, 2012)

Nobleprofessor said:


> You see a lot of photos of older trads smoking a Pipe. Anyone else enjoy smoking pipes? I'm referring to tobacco only preferably BWOB (burley without a bite). Pipe smokers will know what I'm talking about.


Tobacco was part of New England Trad for years. It has mostly died out with the "health consciousnesses" lately. Nothing like having a good cigar or pipe after a round of golf with a strong drink in hand. Too bad the "healthy" haven't learned how to relax. I believe it helps more than it hurts.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

herfitup said:


> Tobacco was part of New England Trad for years. It has mostly died out with the "health consciousnesses" lately. Nothing like having a good cigar or pipe after a round of golf with a strong drink in hand. Too bad the "healthy" haven't learned how to relax. I believe it helps more than it hurts.


I run 6-8 miles a night/4 nights a week, and 80% of what I eat is fruits and vegetables (the other 20% lean meat/low carb/almost no sugar/etc). My preferred form of relaxation is a pipe or cigar with an old fashioned or manhattan in my rocking chair on my patio, while listening to jazz or Spanish guitar. Some of us health nuts know how to relax 

Besides, the beverage/tobacco/music/setting combo is good for the mental health, which is important too. A $8 cigar is cheaper than a therapist :biggrin:


----------



## Thunderball57 (Jul 12, 2014)

^^^ Amen to that. Love the relaxed feeling a Lagavulin or three and a Rocky Patel or Joya de Nicaragua delivers.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Thunderball57 said:


> ^^^ Amen to that. Love the relaxed feeling a Lagavulin or three and a Rocky Patel or Joya de Nicaragua delivers.


Actually, thanks to this thread, I'm now sitting with 2 fingers of Dalmore Cigar Malt, an Edgar Hoill O.S.O.K. Desmadroso perfecto, and the Bob James Trio on Pandora. Well done AAAT.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I'm neither a cigar nor pipe smoker but I understand the appeal. I enjoy the smell of good cigar and pipe tobacco. However, I've never wanted to undertake it myself. One, I have too many other vices that I feel already put me at health and financial risk. In spite of what a lot of people say, cigars and pipes are no less risky than cigarette smoking, and as a humble higher ed administrator, it's all I can do to keep up with my clothing, craft beer, and audiophile addictions.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 25, 2012)

_ Originally Posted by *sskim3* https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?p=1579243#post1579243
Please enlighten me on pipes. I have been smoking cigarettes for quite some time and I appreciate the occasionally cigars here and there. I even have a hookah set at home. I just never got into the pipes.

What is the flavor like and where can I obtain a good pipe and tobacco?

_

_*Best advice I ever received was to start on a corncob*__(Missouri Meerschaum is the gold standard)- it's cheap, easy to smoke, easy to find, and isn't a huge loss if you decide you don't like pipes or you accidentally burn a hole in it. _

Second.

I suggest you stay away from heavily flavored tobaccos, many are designed for shelf life and sweetness ,rather than the more natural smoking experience. Prince Albert has been around forever ,with good reason, and a pouch is a small investment. Smoke SLOW and if your pipe goes out, just relight, its not a problem. Smoking too fast and the resultant heat is a problem.


----------



## Ensiferous (Mar 5, 2012)

https://s1071.photobucket.com/user/Ensiferous/media/P7261517_zpsa79dd4c4.jpg.html

https://s1071.photobucket.com/user/Ensiferous/media/P7261521_zps465efc58.jpg.html

https://s1071.photobucket.com/user/Ensiferous/media/P7261522_zpsb9ffd730.jpg.html


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

Ensiferous said:


> https://s1071.photobucket.com/user/Ensiferous/media/P7261517_zpsa79dd4c4.jpg.html
> 
> https://s1071.photobucket.com/user/Ensiferous/media/P7261521_zps465efc58.jpg.html
> 
> https://s1071.photobucket.com/user/Ensiferous/media/P7261522_zpsb9ffd730.jpg.html


What is that black shell briar?


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

I've enjoyed the occasional cigar for some time, but it's only recently that I've considered trying a pipe. Coincidentally, I ran across this book while thrifting this afternoon. I suspect I'll be buying my first pipe soon!


----------



## Ensiferous (Mar 5, 2012)

Nobleprofessor said:


> What is that black shell briar?


That is a Croydon Deluxe, Belgian, from the mid 1980s. Certainly nothing fancy at all, and it was cheap at the time. It is surprising how long one can keep a pipe in a collection if one only smokes occasionally and rotates pipes. My uncle, however, went through quite a few pipes and had a large collection.

The honey-brown root briar at the front is a Savinelli that I bought around the same time as well.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Topsider said:


> I've enjoyed the occasional cigar for some time, but it's only recently that I've considered trying a pipe. Coincidentally, I ran across this book while thrifting this afternoon. I suspect I'll be buying my first pipe soon!


same advice I gave sskim above: MM cob/Prince Albert tobacco/golf tee/box of matches- $10. I smoked PA in a cob today at a pool party and loved every second of it.



Ensiferous said:


> That is a Croydon Deluxe, Belgian, from the mid 1980s. Certainly nothing fancy at all, and it was cheap at the time. It is surprising how long one can keep a pipe in a collection if one only smokes occasionally and rotates pipes. My uncle, however, went through quite a few pipes and had a large collection.
> 
> The honey-brown root briar at the front is a Savinelli that I bought around the same time as well.


Gorgeous set, I especially like that bulldog in the middle of the group. Also- how do you like the Hunter Blend?


----------



## Ensiferous (Mar 5, 2012)

orange fury said:


> Gorgeous set, I especially like that bulldog in the middle of the group. Also- how do you like the Hunter Blend?


Thanks orange fury. Yes, I like the Nording's Retriever. I used to really enjoy Nat Sherman 'High Noon' (don't know if they still blend it), and also De La Concha 'Morning Dew.'


----------



## Monocle (Oct 24, 2012)

My dad left me 2 Grabow Meerschaum lined briars, never used, 2 different shapes. I don't smoke. I know you could buy cheap Grabows at drug stores when I was a kid, but I've never seen another Grabow meerschaum since. Ive since sold them, thinking they weren't worth much, but actually got 45 each on the Bay.


Sent from the ionosphere.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

orange fury said:


> same advice I gave sskim above: MM cob/Prince Albert tobacco/golf tee/box of matches- $10. I smoked PA in a cob today at a pool party and loved every second of it.


I just ordered the above. We shall see!


----------



## zcm (Mar 16, 2014)

This thread is making me want to try a pipe for the first time. I love a good cigar. I don't go for anything fancy. My go to is the Alec Bradley Black Market. I think I may stop in the cigar shop next to my office tomorrow after work.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

zcm said:


> This thread is making me want to try a pipe for the first time. I love a good cigar. I don't go for anything fancy. My go to is the Alec Bradley Black Market. I think I may stop in the cigar shop next to my office tomorrow after work.


The AB BM is a fantastic stick, I bought several a while back. I smoked my first cigar on my 18th birthday and started smoking pipes my freshman year of college, so that's a normal progression lol


----------



## Trad-ish (Feb 19, 2011)

Duvel said:


> I'm neither a cigar nor pipe smoker but I understand the appeal. I enjoy the smell of good cigar and pipe tobacco. However, I've never wanted to undertake it myself. One, I have too many other vices that I feel already put me at health and financial risk. In spite of what a lot of people say, cigars and pipes are no less risky than cigarette smoking, and as a humble higher ed administrator, it's all I can do to keep up with my clothing, craft beer, and audiophile addictions.


Says the man with a smoker as his avatar.


----------



## katon (Dec 25, 2006)

Interesting subject -- apparently pipe enthusiasts like old L.L. Bean as much as we do.


----------



## sonnhorn (Sep 9, 2015)

You have to smoke a pipe if your a gentleman. That's it. Cigarettes are for women and cigars... Well leave that to those who've watched too much Sopranos.

Being a reactionary extraordinaire I revolt against the modern world. Health freaks and people who don't know how to dress properly really bothers me. They don't know how to live. Somethings lacking up there. To some extent it's their own fault but I blame society as well. And that goes for hipsters and the majority of urbanites to. I hate modernity and the modern man, therefore I smoke tobacco - the most trad thing you can do. :rock:

My small pipe collection:


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^While, based on your words, I am sure you would be an absolutely absorbingly interesting person to meet and speak with, I sincerely hope such a meeting would not be destined to take place in the oncology ward of your local hospital! Hospital wards are not very Trad. Just a thought.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

^ The only 'scientists' convinced of an unequivocal link between tobacco and cancer are those in thrall to the slush funds of cancer research foundations.

"Everyone should know that most cancer research is largely a fraud and that the major cancer research organisations are derelict in their duties to the people who support them." - Linus Pauling


----------



## SlideGuitarist (Apr 23, 2013)

You're quoting a guy who spent the last decades of his life making a fool of himself.


----------



## Califax (Jul 10, 2015)

eagle2250 said:


> ^While, based on your words, I am sure you would be an absolutely absorbingly interesting person to meet and speak with, I sincerely hope such a meeting would not be destined to take place in the oncology ward of your local hospital! Hospital wards are not very Trad. Just a thought.


While not totally infallible, tradition has it that death is somewhat inevitable. We should not be foolhardy and drink and smoke to excess; nor should we shrink from earthly pleasures out of a inordinate fear of death either.

I smoke a few cigarettes now and then when I'm inebriated.

Otherwise, I smoke a pipe about once a week; Latakia and Black Ribbon. Have inherited quite a few gorgeous pipes, some of them from the 19th century.



> "We must have in us enough reverence for all things outside us to make us tread fearfully on the grass. We must also have enough disdain for all things outside us, to make us, on due occasion, spit at the stars. Yet these two things (if we are to be good or happy) must be combined, not in any combination, but in one particular combination. The perfect happiness of men on the earth (if it ever comes) will not be a flat and solid thing, like the satisfaction of animals. It will be an exact and perilous balance; like that of a desperate romance. Man must have just enough faith in himself to have adventures, and just enough doubt of himself to enjoy them." Chesterton


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

SlideGuitarist said:


> You're quoting a guy who spent the last decades of his life making a fool of himself.


I am quoting from "a guy" who Scientific American rated amongst the top 20 scientists of all time.


----------



## sonnhorn (Sep 9, 2015)

eagle2250 said:


> ^While, based on your words, I am sure you would be an absolutely absorbingly interesting person to meet and speak with, I sincerely hope such a meeting would not be destined to take place in the oncology ward of your local hospital! Hospital wards are not very Trad. Just a thought.


You never know!


----------



## sonnhorn (Sep 9, 2015)

Califax said:


> While not totally infallible, tradition has it that death is somewhat inevitable. We should not be foolhardy and drink and smoke to excess; nor should we shrink from earthly pleasures out of a inordinate fear of death either.
> 
> I smoke a few cigarettes now and then when I'm inebriated.
> 
> Otherwise, I smoke a pipe about once a week; Latakia and Black Ribbon. Have inherited quite a few gorgeous pipes, some of them from the 19th century.


Life is about preparing for death, not trying to live as long as possible. And to leave a legacy behind so that you will be remembered as a good person amongst your kin.


----------



## Califax (Jul 10, 2015)

sonnhorn said:


> Life is about preparing for death, not trying to live as long as possible. And to leave a legacy behind so that you will be remembered as a good person amongst your kin.


Exactly and well said. I would add that it is also about "willing the good" for those around you, which is a kind of profound love.


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

Can we all agree that unfiltered cigarettes would be more trad than filtered?


----------



## Califax (Jul 10, 2015)

Tempest said:


> Can we all agree that unfiltered cigarettes would be more trad than filtered?


Indeed. Filters very un-Trad. They are a delusional gesture towards apparent healthfulness. Rather like sporting a nylon pocket square, they are introducing something synthetic between you and tobacco. They taste disgusting. They are totally useless.

I hand roll or smoke English Ovals.

EDIT: and yes, I despise jeans. lol.


----------



## smmrfld (May 22, 2007)

Now that we've had posts that refute proven science, we're likely to have some twit dispute the effects of second-hand smoke also. To paraphrase Eagle's earlier post, there's not much opportunity to wear trad clothing in the oncology ward.


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

smmrfld said:


> ...effects of second-hand smoke...


Are you seriously saying that there is any measurable health effect on a healthy person from casual exposure to tobacco smoke?


----------



## smmrfld (May 22, 2007)

Tempest said:


> Are you seriously saying that there is any measurable health effect on a healthy person from casual exposure to tobacco smoke?


Not even gonna waste my time...


----------



## Charles Dana (Nov 20, 2006)

Califax said:


> While not totally infallible, tradition has it that death is somewhat inevitable. We should not be foolhardy and drink and smoke to excess; nor should we shrink from earthly pleasures out of a inordinate fear of death either.
> .


Your comment immediately reminded me of Johnny Carson's joke: "I knew a man who gave up drinking, smoking, sex and rich food. He was healthy right up to the day he killed himself."


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm not quite sure what to make of the comments in this thread that imply tobacco smoking or second-hand smoke have no harmful effects on a person. But they remind me of my crazy ex-brother-in-law, who once told me (with a straight face) that doctors already have a cure for cancer. They just don't want to use it because they're afraid they'll put all the hospitals (and themselves) out of business.


----------



## Charles Dana (Nov 20, 2006)

gamma68 said:


> I'm not quite sure what to make of the comments in this thread that imply tobacco smoking or second-hand smoke have no harmful effects on a person.


Neither am I. However, I will refrain from rebutting those comments for the same reason that I refrain from wrestling with downed, severed power lines that are writhing all over the street and spraying sparks. Sometimes it's best to keep one's distance, lest one get seriously electrocuted.

So----heard any good jokes lately?


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Charles Dana said:


> Neither am I. However,* I will refrain from rebutting those comments *for the same reason that I refrain from wrestling with downed, severed power lines that are writhing all over the street and spraying sparks. Sometimes it's best to keep one's distance, lest one get seriously electrocuted.


^Wise decision. A couple of the posts above remind me of a certain tiresome practice, the definition of which is, "to make a deliberately offensive or provocative online posting with the aim of upsetting someone or eliciting an angry response from them."

Although, I have been assured by at least one such poster above that he has never, nor will he ever, engage in this particular practice.


----------



## Califax (Jul 10, 2015)

All the moral vanity of Jehovah's Witnesses, sans their tasteless clothing.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

I am increasingly bewildered by your attitude FL. My position is credible, viable and sensible. Must you persistantly yield to your desire to rubbish most any contribution I deliver?



FLCracka said:


> ^Wise decision. A couple of the posts above remind me of a certain tiresome practice, the definition of which is, "to make a deliberately offensive or provocative online posting with the aim of upsetting someone or eliciting an angry response from them."
> 
> Although, I have been assured by at least one such poster above that he has never, nor will he ever, engage in this particular practice.


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

Califax said:


> All the moral vanity of Jehovah's Witnesses, sans their tasteless clothing.


Actually, the JWs in my neck of the woods are an exceptionally well turned out bunch, at least when they are doing their door-to-door proselytizing. They seem like very pleasant people, too.

I note earlier in this thread someone posted a picture of one of Rick Hacker's books on pipes. He's an old friend. He also writes about guns, which is how I know him.

Another fellow posted a quote from G.K. Chesterton. Another dear old friend of mine, Fr. Ian Ker, published a huge biography of GKC a few years ago. Of course, in a debate about healthy living, GKC, who was horribly obese for the entirety of his adult life and cashed in his chips at a comparatively young age, might not be the best authority to cite.

There was a study conducted many years ago (in the 1960s, I think) that found that pipe smokers actually outlived non-smokers, maybe because we know how to relax.

I smoked pipes as a young man, gave it up, then resumed it in 1990 and have continued to do so intermittently since then. Without checking, I have about 30 briars and a half-dozen meerschaums. I haven't smoked in several months since I have been on an austerity program and find that a bowlful of tobacco is a potent appetite stimulant. However, I may ease up and have a smoke one of these warm evenings.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Shaver said:


> I am increasingly bewildered by your attitude FL. My position is credible, viable and sensible. Must you persistantly yield to your desire to rubbish most any contribution I deliver?


Your position that there is no scientifically proven link between tobacco use and cancer is credible and sensible? And you're sincere about that? Ok, you got me. I clearly don't belong around here....I have nothing more to say.


----------



## Califax (Jul 10, 2015)

FLCracka said:


> Your position that there is no scientifically proven link between tobacco use and cancer is credible and sensible? And you're sincere about that? Ok, you got me. I clearly don't belong around here....I have nothing more to say.


Proof is not really a scientific concept. Causation is notoriously elusive to establish. Even the way you articulate yourself gives yourself away.


----------



## Califax (Jul 10, 2015)

JLibourel said:


> Actually, the JWs in my neck of the woods are an exceptionally well turned out bunch, at least when they are doing their door-to-door proselytizing. They seem like very pleasant people, too.
> 
> I note earlier in this thread someone posted a picture of one of Rick Hacker's books on pipes. He's an old friend. He also writes about guns, which is how I know him.
> 
> ...


Lovely post, thanks. I don't really doubt that about pipe smokers. JW - yeah, was just foolin' lol. 

Fr. Ker is an extraordinary person; not a huge fan of his Chesterton book. I almost always try to make the Chesterton Society conferences.

I cannot think of anyone in the past few hundred years who has written so much and so well, and has absorbed and communicated such profound wisdom, as Chesterton. No wasted life, his. What is a few extra decades of life compared to that? I wonder.


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

Califax said:


> Lovely post, thanks. I don't really doubt that about pipe smokers. JW - yeah, was just foolin' lol.
> 
> Fr. Ker is an extraordinary person; not a huge fan of his Chesterton book. I almost always try to make the Chesterton Society conferences.
> 
> I cannot think of anyone in the past few hundred years who has written so much and so well, and has absorbed and communicated such profound wisdom, as Chesterton. No wasted life, his. What is a few extra decades of life compared to that? I wonder.


Thanks for the kind words. I think the one of the most amazing things about Chesterton is that with almost no post-secondary education (a couple of years of art school) he quickly made his way into the forefront of British cultural and intellectual life. "Lepanto" and "The Ballad of the White Horse" are two of my very favorite poems in the entire English language.

On a separate note, looking into the longevity of pipe smokers, I found that a recent study published in "The Lancet" (the noted British medical journal) found that smokers (all smokers, including cigarette smokers) tended to outlive non-smokers, which certainly flies in the face of all the hysteria and propaganda with which we have been deluged for so many years! Pipe smokers, the study found, outlived non-smokers by an average of 6.9 years.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Shaver said:


> ^ The only 'scientists' convinced of an unequivocal link between tobacco and cancer are those in thrall to the slush funds of cancer research foundations.
> 
> "Everyone should know that most cancer research is largely a fraud and that the major cancer research organisations are derelict in their duties to the people who support them." - Linus Pauling


My friend, given the repetitive nature of our disagreement(s) on this issue, I will not waste the memberships time in trying to convince you otherwise, in this presence instance. However, given the number of immediate family members and friends I have seen die and have buried due to premature deaths brought on by smoking related illnesses, I sure would like to see your references refuting the stark reality(ies) related to tobacco use that I have endured over the years. I seriously doubt the medical community supports your assertions!


----------



## Charles Dana (Nov 20, 2006)

JLibourel said:


> On a separate note, looking into the longevity of pipe smokers, I found that a recent study published in "The Lancet" (the noted British medical journal) found that smokers (all smokers, including cigarette smokers) tended to outlive non-smokers, which certainly flies in the face of all the hysteria and propaganda with which we have been deluged for so many years! Pipe smokers, the the study found, outlived non-smokers by an average of 6.9 years.


Oh, Mr. Libourel. Tsk. Tsk. Tsk. You're the last person in the world I thought would fall for it. Tsk, tsk, and one more tsk for good measure. You done been hornswoggled! That supposed study you mentioned? It's a hoax!

After I read your post, quoted above, I was astonished! Taken aback! You had just turned my world upside down! I had to--just had to--read *The Lancet *article for myself, using my very own personal eyeballs. The only reference to the article that I could find online was a report in the November 15, 2014 edition of a web site called "Planet Waves," which appears to be for astrology aficionados.

The November 15, 2014 report in Planet Waves alleges that on that same date, *The Lancet *published the results of a joint British-United States longitudinal study purportedly showing that smokers of cigarettes, pipes, and cigars live longer than non-smokers. According to the article in Planet Waves, one of the leaders of the study was Dr. Morton Fumar.

That's right: Dr. Morton Fumar.

Well. That name immediately set off my built-in BS-o-meter, inasmuch as "fumar" is a Spanish verb that means "to smoke." (I studied Spanish in junior high school a hundred years ago.) I doubted that I was seeing an uncannily apt coincidence. My suspicions deepened when the Planet Waves article reported that according to *The Lancet* article, the study had determined that the earlier a person had started smoking, the longer he or she would live. Indeed, according to Planet Waves, the alleged longitudinal study included 200 people who had started smoking prior to age seven--seven!--and they reportedly lived the longest of all!

"All right, enough is enough," I said to myself. "This reads like something from *The Onion."*

A further search revealed that while no edition of *The Lancet* was published on November 15, 2014, there was a November 14, 2014 edition of that respected journal. Although that edition contains many articles, including one about the affirmative link between active/passive smoking and a variety of respiratory diseases, the mythical study that Planet Waves reported on in fact does not exist.

The whole thing is a hoax. Such is the beauty, and the curse, of the Internet.


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

^Why I often say that Satan is alive and well on the Internet. I'll have to say I did find those results surprising. However, the claim that pipe smokers outlive non-smokers goes back to a 1964 study. Of course, there may be other factors: Pipe smokers are probably, on average, more affluent than non-smokers and perhaps more relaxed and "Type B," which may prolong their lives despite whatever health risks may be inherent in pipe smoking.

Early on, after I resumed pipe smoking in 1990, I asked my dentist about the risks of oral cancer. He remarked that oral cancer is an extremely rare form of cancer. He said that in the course of his practice he had looked into thousands of mouths and seen only two cases of oral cancer.


----------



## Charles Dana (Nov 20, 2006)

JLibourel said:


> ^Why I often say that Satan is alive and well on the Internet.


Getting tripped up by that Internet: it happens in the best of families.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

eagle2250 said:


> My friend, given the repetitive nature of our disagreement(s) on this issue, I will not waste the memberships time in trying to convince you otherwise, in this presence instance. However, given the number of immediate family members and friends I have seen die and have buried due to premature deaths brought on by smoking related illnesses, I sure would like to see your references refuting the stark reality(ies) related to tobacco use that I have endured over the years. I seriously doubt the medical community supports your assertions!


Eagle, my friend, I absolutely do not wish to dispute with you nor make mockery of your personal loss. However, allow me to offer the following for your consideration: breast cancer, the most common cancer in the UK. The medical community supposes that the causes may be, gender, age, genetic predisposition, radiotherapy, ethnicity, obesity, late pregnancy, menstrual pattern, use of HRT, alcohol, limited exercise, smoking, insufficient vitamins, junk food, and even suntan lotion and cosmetics. 

"Every year, about 16,000 to 24,000 Americans die of lung cancer, even though they have never smoked. In fact, if lung cancer in non-smokers had its own separate category, it would rank among the top 10 fatal cancers in the United States." 

Source www.cancer.org


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

My father was the second oldest of 6 siblings. Out of the 6, he is the only one who ever smoked. My father has been a chain cigarette smoker for over 60 of his 78 years. He also eats tons of fried foods and drinks sweet tea by the gallon. He has attended the funerals of all his siblings. Just try to get him to believe that smoking causes premature death. He will laugh and exhale a cloud of contentment.


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

I have no idea why some members keep trying to derail this topic with their opinions on the ill spiritual/health/psychological effects of the demon weed. Can we please stay on topic? 
I'm thinking that the Camel short pack is the most trad cigarette, with maybe Lucky Strike as second place?


----------



## sonnhorn (Sep 9, 2015)

Surgeon General's report from 1964

https://www.scribd.com/doc/199073624/Smoking-and-Health

A couple of quotes:



> "The death rates for pipe smokers are little if at all higher than for non-smokers, even for men who smoke 10 or more pipefuls a day and for men who have smoked pipes more than 30 years."
> 
> "The risk of developing cancer of the lung for the combined group of pipesmokers, cigar smokers, and pipe and cigar smokers is greater than for non-smokers, but much less than for cigarette smokers."
> 
> ...


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^Your quotations are from a 50+ year old report. What does(do) the more current medical opinion(s) tell us? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Unfortunately the 2014 report is not quite so reassuring.

https://www.surgeongeneral.gov/library/reports/50-years-of-progress/full-report.pdf

​


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^Thank you, Sir, for sharing that most recent report. In the interest of time, pages 7 through 12 are most revealing!


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Thank you, Sir, for sharing that most recent report. In the interest of time, pages 7 through 12 are most revealing!


Indeed but what the report neglects to mention is that it is not possible to isolate tobacco use from other somatic and lifestyle factors and therefore there are no control subjects. The mechanism which may connect p53 transverse mutations to tobacco remains unproven and unclear. At any rate, even the WHO concedes that 70% of cancers in the developed world are unrelated to smoking.

https://www.nature.com/onc/journal/v21/n48/full/1205803a.html

What I will concede is this, the major pre-rolled cigarette manufactures have tampered with the products that they provide in such a manner that they are undoubtedly more pernicious than the tobacco I enjoy:

https://ec.europa.eu/health/scientific_committees/opinions_layman/tobacco/en/l-3/5.htm


----------



## Flairball (Dec 9, 2012)

I have been known to enjoy both cigars, and pipes. More of a cigars smoker, than a pipe smoker, but recently have been enjoying my pipes more frequently. 

Considering my my profession is more likely to kill me than anything else I will enjoy my smoking without worry. And yes, I often ride a bicycle without a helmet, canoe without a life jacket, and cross against the light.


----------



## Califax (Jul 10, 2015)

It seems to me that we have a Pavlovian response to tobacco, here and elsewhere. 

Think about it: if someone here had mentioned casually that they drink coke, few if any would bat an eye. And yet, there is no doubt about it that habitual consumption of that corn-syrup laden stuff is horrifically bad for you, and arguably far worse than tobacco use, especially if one is a light and occasional pipe smoker. 

Nor are any distinctions made between light or moderate or heavy tobacco use. Let us not forget that anything in excess can be bad for you. 

The usual narratives are trotted out by both sides: I had an uncle/father who smoked/didn't smoke and he died/never died. Correlation is not causation; and even if you are going to go by correlation, you need massive numbers and other behaviors have to be carefully isolated and accounted for, etc. And even in the most controlled of studies, causation is notoriously difficult to establish. 

But all this^ is lost on the anti-tobacco zealots, for whom tobacco is in a category unique among all the possibly harmful and even dangerous things we do or consume; and one either smokes 5 packs a day and is risking the attendant problems, or one is a non-smoker. There is a decided lack of nuance among the zealots. 

People who focus on tobacco as some sort of unique “villain” - among all the other probably harmful or possibly dangerous things we do or eat or drink - have allowed their minds to be shaped by relentless propaganda.


----------



## Califax (Jul 10, 2015)

Shaver said:


> What I will concede is this, the major pre-rolled cigarette manufactures have tampered with the products that they provide in such a manner that they are undoubtedly more pernicious than the tobacco I enjoy:


....and^ yet another factor. Exactly.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Notably the anti-smoking brigade fled from this thread when Science and Reason were invoked. However, just in case anyone is still interested, The Lancet has recently published the results of a new study, available here: https://www.thelancet.com/journals/lanres/article/PIIS2213-2600(15)00283-0/abstract

A pertinent quote: "These results provide new insight into the specific mechanisms underlying airflow obstruction, COPD, and tobacco addiction, and show substantial shared genetic architecture underlying airflow obstruction across individuals, irrespective of smoking behaviour and other airway disease."

The upshot being, as a result of data collected by UK Biobank (with whom I am registered) it seems that analysis of the DNA of heavy smokers, like myself, whose lungs are in perfect health could contribute to treating those who have never smoked but contract chronic obstructive pulmonary disease.

No, no. You needn't thank me.
.
.
.

.
.
.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Shaver said:


> Notably the anti-smoking brigade fled from this thread when Science and Reason were invoked.
> .
> .


1) For the record, I'm not part of any anti-smoking brigade. I rarely play a round of golf without the accompaniment of 1-2 cigars, and I'm an avid golfer.

2) More accurately, the reasonable folks left this thread when the whackadoos took over.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

FLCracka said:


> 1) For the record, I'm not part of any anti-smoking brigade. I rarely play a round of golf without the accompaniment of 1-2 cigars, and I'm an avid golfer.
> 
> 2) More accurately, the reasonable folks left this thread when the whackadoos took over.


Name calling and fickleness (cf statement reproduced below) are both unsightly attributes when exhibited in a man.

However, any evidence of whackadoodery you feel able to identify, please go ahead and do so.



FLCracka said:


> Your position that there is no scientifically proven link between tobacco use and cancer is credible and sensible? And you're sincere about that? *Ok, you got me. I clearly don't belong around here....I have nothing more to say.*


----------



## Charles Dana (Nov 20, 2006)

Tempest said:


> . I'm thinking that the Camel short pack is the most trad cigarette, with maybe Lucky Strike as second place?


Those are the two that I immediately thought of, with Chesterfield coming in at number three, or even tied with Lucky Strike for number two.

Although I've never been a smoker, I enjoy watching old cigarette commercials on You Tube. As someone who grew up in the 1960's, I watched them when they first aired on television. Thank goodness for Mad Magazine in the mid-1960s, which regularly parodied and ridiculed cigarette advertisements (and smoking in general), thereby giving me a necessary counterweight to all the messages I was seeing on TV. (In fact, Mad Magazine did parodies of ads for all sorts of products, even shampoo.)

On January 1, 1971, when I was 15 years old, I watched the last cigarette commercials to ever air on TV: effective the next day, such ads were banned from that point on.

I was in love with all the pretty young women who were featured in the Virginia Slims commercials.

Catchy jingles from cigarette commercials were part of popular culture back then. Everyone could sing a bunch of them.

It was one evening in, I believe, 1965 (when I was 10 years old) that I decided that I would never, ever become a smoker. Not because of any health-related concerns--those didn't come to me until about two years later--but strictly because of the money the habit would cost me. Both of my parents were smokers (unfiltered Camels in the 60s; later on, Camels with filters). My Aunt Phyllis, a non-smoker, was visiting us that evening in 1965. I don't remember the details, but the grown-ups decided that she would go to the store to pick up a couple of food items. I do remember what came next: my dad asked Aunt Phyllis if she would also pick up a pack of Camels for him. I rode along to the store with her in her Rambler (I remember that Rambler of hers. How many of you have ever heard of the Rambler?). Anyway, I waited in the car while she was in the store. She came out and, as soon as she opened the car door, she said to me, "Can you believe a pack of cigarettes cost 90 cents now? Look at that [handing me the pack of Camels]: 90 cents now!" She was flabbergasted, as was I.

Until that night, I had never thought much about the price of cigarettes--it was just never mentioned in my home (my dad made a decent living, and both of my parents were thrifty, so money in general rarely needed to be discussed in my home, except to say that you should save it instead of impulsively buying what you don't need). But now my Aunt Phyllis gave me a reality check: a whole 90 cents for one little pack of Camels! That's how much they cost? Riding in the front passenger seat of Aunt Phyllis' Rambler that night, I made a decision: "Forget it, then--I just won't smoke."

By the way, my never-having-smoked Aunt Phyllis is 89 years old now. Still sound of mind and body. (Full disclosure: my maternal grandfather smoked unfiltered Camel cigarettes all of his adult life and, until he was 86 years of age, was never sick a day in his life. He died at age 86--I'm not sure of the cause, but I think complications of prostate cancer. In any case, he went quickly.)

How much is a pack of cigarettes these days? I have no idea. Really, I don't know. Someday I'll Google it.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

^ You really do not wish to know how much a decent Cuban cigar costs in England these days. :icon_pale:

Mad magazine, though: Kurtzman, Martin, and my own favourite Aragonés, wonderfully irreverent material back when we were lads.


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

I seriously thing a pack of smokes is in the $8-9 range, but as I don't frequent convenience stores or buy cigs, I'm guessing.
Is Chesterfield even around? I remember buying a short pack (maybe it was Old Gold) like thirty years ago and thinking I'd found something rare and archaic. They certainly aren't spending money on promotions.
Lastly, there was a throwaway line on some tv drama where a character reflected that they wish they'd been informed of the dry-cleaning bills they'd incur as a smoker. Can a real smoker confirm or deny this?
Menthols are not trad.


----------



## Urbnhautebourg (Oct 5, 2011)

Back to pipe smoking, I have some Savinelli, Big Ben and Peterson pipes that a enjoy before bed. My preferred tobaccos are English Latakia blends, like Dunhilll Baby's Bottom, Balkan Sasieni, and the stuff that Hearth & Home and GL Pease puts out. But I also really like drugstore Burleys like Prince Albert, Carter Hall and Sir Walter Raleigh. And Orlik Golden Sliced is my go-to for Virginias.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Urbnhautebourg said:


> Back to pipe smoking, I have some Savinelli, Big Ben and Peterson pipes that a enjoy before bed. My preferred tobaccos are English Latakia blends, like Dunhilll Baby's Bottom, Balkan Sasieni, and the stuff that Hearth & Home and GL Pease puts out. But I also really like drugstore Burleys like Prince Albert, Carter Hall and Sir Walter Raleigh. And Orlik Golden Sliced is my go-to for Virginias.


mmmm...Latakia. One of my favorites is Samuel Gawith's Squadron Leader.


----------



## WipitDC (Sep 3, 2014)

Sorry to be late to the discussion, but I thoroughly enjoyed reading through all of the comments on this thread. Also sorry for the poor quality picture below.

Much like Orange Fury, I am a huge fan of latakia based tobaccos. Most often, I prefer Frog Morton manufactured by McClelland.

Here is my collection of smoked pipes (have another 35 or so that are unsmoked).

Left side (top to bottom)
Larsen
Two different Nordings
La Rocca
Danish manufacturer (cannot remember brand)

Middle (top to bottom)
Peterson, St. Patrick's Day 2008
Savinelli Pisa
Peterson Ebony
Peterson Aran Canadian
Peterson Rosslare
Peterson Claddagh
Peterson silver windcap (XL23)
Peterson silver spigot

Right side (top to bottom)
Peterson system (cant recall number offhand)
Nording bamboo signature
Radice
J. Boswell
J. Boswell (spiral)
Don Carlos - 1 note
Don Carlos - 3 note


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

^ Wonderful collection Wipit.

Recently, lazy chap that I am, I have settled into a pattern of exclusively packing my pipe with Century Irish cream.


----------



## Captain America (Aug 28, 2012)

This has been an interesting thread to read through. Pipes often look great; I enjoy the smell of most pipe tobacco concoctions. But I've never smoked and have little interest in smoking. . . other than a brief period during which I thought about making an Indian ceremonial pipe and smoking with it a bit. I ran into a few good pieces of workable cedar, etc.

It's been interesting that the pleasures of smoking have never been enumerated here. I understand that cigarette smoking gives people a bit of a caffeine rush thing, though, but can't imagine there's much of that in pipe tobacco.


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

Captain America said:


> It's been interesting that the pleasures of smoking have never been enumerated here. I understand that cigarette smoking gives people a bit of a caffeine rush thing, though, but can't imagine there's much of that in pipe tobacco.


There is a bit of nicotine absorbtion with pipes and cigars, but this it's like comparing wine with dinner to vodka shots.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

WipitDC said:


> Sorry to be late to the discussion, but I thoroughly enjoyed reading through all of the comments on this thread. Also sorry for the poor quality picture below.
> 
> Much like Orange Fury, I am a huge fan of latakia based tobaccos. Most often, I prefer Frog Morton manufactured by McClelland.
> 
> ...





Shaver said:


> ^ Wonderful collection Wipit.
> 
> Recently, lazy chap that I am, I have settled into a pattern of exclusively packing my pipe with Century Irish cream.


While I don't claim to be a smoker (never have and never will, from all present indications) I am one who can appreciate the art of the habit, so to speak, and wholeheartedly agree with Shaver's expressed sentiment(s) regarding WipitDC's collection of pipes...a splendid collection, no doubt!


----------



## sonnhorn (Sep 9, 2015)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Your quotations are from a 50+ year old report. What does(do) the more current medical opinion(s) tell us? :icon_scratch:


Yeah but well like that's the report that was being discussed in the posts above mine. I don't think pipe smoking is good for your health.

Two new pipes in my collection. BBB "straight grain" and BBB "own make" with hand cut stem.


----------



## adept (Jun 9, 2015)

In college, there was a shop near campus and I picked up a nice pipe and some wonderfully fragrant tobacco...kept it up for a few years in spite of companions in the dorm calling it a 'phallic symbol'... 

I should plan taking it up again, most enjoyable.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

adept said:


> In college, there was a shop near campus and I picked up a nice pipe and some wonderfully fragrant tobacco...kept it up for a few years in spite of companions in the dorm calling it a 'phallic symbol'...
> 
> I should plan taking it up again, most enjoyable.


I find a bowl of decent tobacco, gently drawn upon, to be exceptionally conducive to relaxation and quiet contemplation. The very ritual of preparing for the smoke, the various apparatus employed, allow for a comforting winding down from the hugger-mugger of the work-a-day grind and then, after second application of the match flame, the experience begins proper, the mind declutters, thought processes sparkle with renewed and singular clarity, contentment gently spreads to fill each corner of my frame.

"Thus o'er my pipe in contemplation
Of such things - I can constantly
Indulge in fruitful meditation,
And so, puffing contentedly,
On land, at sea, at home, abroad,
I smoke my pipe and worship God"

J. S. Bach


----------



## Califax (Jul 10, 2015)

Shaver said:


> I find a bowl of decent tobacco, gently drawn upon, to be exceptionally conducive to relaxation and quiet contemplation. The very ritual of preparing for the smoke, the various apparatus employed, allow for a comforting winding down from the hugger-mugger of the work-a-day grind and then, after second application of the match flame, the experience begins proper, the mind declutters, thought processes sparkle with renewed and singular clarity, contentment gently spreads to fill each corner of my frame.
> 
> "Thus o'er my pipe in contemplation
> Of such things - I can constantly
> ...


Wonderfully said, Shaver.


----------



## Urbnhautebourg (Oct 5, 2011)

Wipit--I like that collection. I see you are a fan of the Bulldog/Rhodesian shape. I always thought they looked particularly "Trad". I am a big fan, but also really like the "Prince" shape--with its longish, slightly bent stem and a somewhat squat bowl. Oh, and yes, Frog Morton is a favorite of mine too.


----------



## SlideGuitarist (Apr 23, 2013)

Shaver said:


> I find a bowl of decent tobacco, gently drawn upon, to be exceptionally conducive to relaxation and quiet contemplation. The very ritual of preparing for the smoke, the various apparatus employed, allow for a comforting winding down from the hugger-mugger of the work-a-day grind and then, after second application of the match flame, the experience begins proper, the mind declutters, thought processes sparkle with renewed and singular clarity, contentment gently spreads to fill each corner of my frame.
> 
> "Thus o'er my pipe in contemplation
> Of such things - I can constantly
> ...


There. Reason enough. Plus a quote from Bach.


----------



## Tim_McD (Aug 20, 2012)

Urbnhautebourg said:


> Wipit--I like that collection. I see you are a fan of the Bulldog/Rhodesian shape. I always thought they looked particularly "Trad". I am a big fan, but also really like the "Prince" shape--with its longish, slightly bent stem and a somewhat squat bowl. Oh, and yes, Frog Morton is a favorite of mine too.


I'll second the endorsement of that collection and choice of tobaccos. I'm very partial to the bent bulldog/Rhodesian - that Peterson with the silver windcap is fetching, I cant make out on my cellphone whether it is an XL15 or an 80S


----------



## sonnhorn (Sep 9, 2015)

adept said:


> In college, there was a shop near campus and I picked up a nice pipe and some wonderfully fragrant tobacco...kept it up for a few years in spite of companions in the dorm calling it a 'phallic symbol'...
> 
> I should plan taking it up again, most enjoyable.





> You didn't have liberals in the dark ages because a liberal would last about ten seconds, expiring with a spear through his guts after telling the local warlord that he disappproved "of this patriarchal, phallocentric, cisnormative power structure."


 - Kurt Schlichter


----------



## WipitDC (Sep 3, 2014)

I believe that it is an XL15 (I do not remember), but I will check when I am home.



Tim_McD said:


> I'll second the endorsement of that collection and choice of tobaccos. I'm very partial to the bent bulldog/Rhodesian - that Peterson with the silver windcap is fetching, I cant make out on my cellphone whether it is an XL15 or an 80S


Thank you to everyone for the kind comments!!


----------



## sonnhorn (Sep 9, 2015)

WipitDC said:


> I believe that it is an XL15 (I do not remember), but I will check when I am home.
> 
> Thank you to everyone for the kind comments!!


It's an XL15. Looks too big for an 80s.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Shaver said:


> I find a bowl of decent tobacco, gently drawn upon, to be exceptionally conducive to relaxation and quiet contemplation. The very ritual of preparing for the smoke, the various apparatus employed, allow for a comforting winding down from the hugger-mugger of the work-a-day grind and then, after second application of the match flame, the experience begins proper, the mind declutters, thought processes sparkle with renewed and singular clarity, contentment gently spreads to fill each corner of my frame.
> 
> "Thus o'er my pipe in contemplation
> Of such things - I can constantly
> ...


Absolutely nailed it.


----------



## adept (Jun 9, 2015)

Nobleprofessor said:


> Find a good cigar shop in your town. If they don't have a walk in humidor, it's not a good shop. Every good cigar shop I have been in also has pipes. If they don't they can tell you where to get one. I would start with a second pipe. It's a pipe that jada small flaw, but otherwise is quality briar.
> 
> First things first, pipe smoking is for relaxation. It's slow. If you NEED a smoke, then have a cigarette. Pipes are about the process and enjoying all your senses being stimulated. Also, please learn how to pack your pipe. Fill it LOOSELY with quality tobacco. Then use a tamper to push it down to one THIRD of the bowl. Then fill the remainder loosely and pack that down until the bowl is 90% capacity. You don't want it completely full or you'll get ashes on your BB khakis.
> 
> ...


I'm going to generally follow this advice and will start out with a Peterson. If anyone can add any additional advice (e.g. tobacco) for a beginner, it won't be lost on me...


----------



## sonnhorn (Sep 9, 2015)

Cornell & Diehl makes really good tobacco. I mean really, really good. If you want something with added flavour, try their Autumn Evening. If you want to grow hair in places you'd think it wasn't possible - try their Haunted Bookshop or Old Joe Kranz. They have a popular blend called Briar Fox which I think would be OK for a pipe novice. Or perhaps the blend Epiphany, which is a reconstruction of Einsteins favourite blend, Revelation made, but no longer in production, by House of Windsor.


----------



## adept (Jun 9, 2015)

sonnhorn said:


> Cornell & Diehl makes really good tobacco. I mean really, really good. If you want something with added flavour, try their Autumn Evening. If you want to grow hair in places you'd think it wasn't possible - try their Haunted Bookshop or Old Joe Kranz. They have a popular blend called Briar Fox which I think would be OK for a pipe novice. Or perhaps the blend Epiphany, which is a reconstruction of Einsteins favourite blend, Revelation made, but no longer in production, by House of Windsor.


Thanks!


----------



## Califax (Jul 10, 2015)

adept said:


> I'm going to generally follow this advice and will start out with a Peterson. If anyone can add any additional advice (e.g. tobacco) for a beginner, it won't be lost on me...


As Nobleprofessor said - and it cannot be emphasized enough - take your time and enjoy it, even if your bowl is packed wrong or doesn't stay lit.

Also cannot be emphasized enough: draw slowly. You should not see great clouds of smoke billowing around you.

You don't want a bonfire. Just a small, persistent ember that keeps it going.

How tightly you pack a bowl in part depends upon the tobacco cut/dryness, etc. but in general the three stage packing works well, and this bit of well-worn advice is worth heeding: "The first third should be packed with the firmness with which you'd shake a little girl's hand, the second with a very young man's hand and the third with a grown man's hand."


----------



## adept (Jun 9, 2015)

Califax said:


> As Nobleprofessor said - and it cannot be emphasized enough - take your time and enjoy it, even if your bowl is packed wrong or doesn't stay lit.
> 
> Also cannot be emphasized enough: draw slowly. You should not see great clouds of smoke billowing around you.
> 
> ...


Most appreciated...


----------



## Urbnhautebourg (Oct 5, 2011)

Nobleprofessor said:


> As as far as the taste quality shops will every flavor you can imagine. Start with a nice vanilla. Then, if you like try cherry, or other fruits. Most shops have blends that taste like whiskey or a lot of other flavors. Avoid at all costs a blend called Latakia. It is only for well seasoned pipe smokers who want to be left alone. Latakia is a very potent blend made by toasting the tobacco over smoking camel dung. No kidding. It's akin to eating Limburger cheese. It tastes like the cats ass. Avoid it unless you are a crusty old pipe smoker that hates everyone and everything. I'm exaggerating a little, but it is not for the faint of heart.


There are two schools of thought on Latakia for beginners. I would say it's perfect for those who were former cigarette smokers, particularly those who like Camels, whose flavor relies on Turkish tobacco. When I was in college, I tried the aromatics and flavored varieties and found them sweet and artificial and somehow goofy. It was only after trying a strong Latakia based blend that I got into pipe smoking, and gave up cigarettes. Latakia has a woodsy and incense-like quality that I happen to find enchanting. So I wouldn't rule out Latakia at all.


----------



## Califax (Jul 10, 2015)

Urbnhautebourg said:


> There are two schools of thought on Latakia for beginners. I would say it's perfect for those who were former cigarette smokers, particularly those who like Camels, whose flavor relies on Turkish tobacco. When I was in college, I tried the aromatics and flavored varieties and found them sweet and artificial and somehow goofy. It was only after trying a strong Latakia based blend that I got into pipe smoking, and gave up cigarettes. Latakia has a woodsy and incense-like quality that I happen to find enchanting. So I wouldn't rule out Latakia at all.


I agree. I love Latakia. It's a favorite among most seasoned pipe smokers I know. Usually blended to cut it a bit though. And not exactly something one has first thing in the morning; then again, one wouldn't have a tumbler full of Lagavulin in the morning either. I hope, lol.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Inspired by this thread, to expand the range of pipe tobacco I use, I sniffed a few tubs of ready rubbed and chose American Delite, very tasty, shown here with my trusty Ben Wade.


----------



## adept (Jun 9, 2015)

Nice. I'm going to start with smoking a couple aromatics out of corn cobs. If I go English, I'll need different pipes to avoid cross-flavoring (ghosting).



Shaver said:


> Inspired by this thread, to expand the range of pipe tobacco I use, I sniffed a few tubs of ready rubbed and chose American Delite, very tasty, shown here with my trusty Ben Wade.


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

Shaver, is your "trusty Ben Wade" one of the Leeds, London or Danish-made ones? I have heard tell that the Leeds ones were really excellent, the London ones were undistinguished, and I know nothing about the Danish jobs. I have one of the London Ben Wades. It's an okay pipe, but not one of my favorites.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

I wish it were a Leeds model, from what I have read of their legendary quality. Still mine is a fair piece, a recent acquisition (3 years old) and made in Walthamstow at the factory which also produces Dunhill.


----------



## Domnul (Oct 24, 2014)

Urbnhautebourg said:


> There are two schools of thought on Latakia for beginners. I would say it's perfect for those who were former cigarette smokers, particularly those who like Camels, whose flavor relies on Turkish tobacco. When I was in college, I tried the aromatics and flavored varieties and found them sweet and artificial and somehow goofy. It was only after trying a strong Latakia based blend that I got into pipe smoking, and gave up cigarettes. Latakia has a woodsy and incense-like quality that I happen to find enchanting. So I wouldn't rule out Latakia at all.


I was a little curious about the comment regarding Latakia and camel dung - one or two minutes of using Google suggests that is a myth...


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

I too smoke a pipe every so often, once a month or so. I have recently gotten some Squadron Leader tobacco that is quite nice. A very typical english blend.


----------



## Flairball (Dec 9, 2012)

Shaver said:


> In Manchester we are fortunate to enjoy this emporium to all that is masculine, chock-full of pipes, cigars, endless varieties of tobacco, a walk-in humidor, fine scotches, luxury shaving equipment, knives etc:
> https://astonsofmanchester.co.uk/index.php?route=common/home
> 
> .
> ...


I'll be in Manchester for a day in early December. I'll be checking this place out on my way to Mr Thomas's. https://tomschophouse.com


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Flairball, fine fellow, I should be delighted (if but for a short while) to meet with you. Please do PM me if you may have time on your visit to allow for a wee dram.


Flairball said:


> I'll be in Manchester for a day in early December. I'll be checking this place out on my way to Mr Thomas's. https://tomschophouse.com


----------



## Flairball (Dec 9, 2012)

Shaver said:


> Flairball, fine fellow, I should be delighted (if but for a short while) to meet with you. Please do PM me if you may have time on your visit to allow for a wee dram.


Sounds good.


----------



## adept (Jun 9, 2015)

> I like the Nording's Retriever


Been sampling this...like it very well.


----------



## adept (Jun 9, 2015)

> If you want something with added flavour, try their AutumnEvening.


Trying this next...


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Danny said:


> I too smoke a pipe every so often, once a month or so. I have recently gotten some Squadron Leader tobacco that is quiet nice. A very typical english blend.


SL is fantastic, it was my first tobacco outside of drugstore ones (PA, CH, etc). I need to pick up another tin sometime.

I did, however, receive this in the mail today- again, one of the first English tobaccos I ever purchased. Courtesy of 4noggins:









Ready to go in a Dr. Grabow:


----------



## SlideGuitarist (Apr 23, 2013)

Califax said:


> ...one wouldn't have a tumbler full of Lagavulin in the morning either.


Wait...what???


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

Ooooh Nightcap, yes that stuff is great!...but it knocks me out. Since I don't smoke more than occasionally, I think my tolerance is fairly low for nicotine, I save the Nightcap for when I know I can handle it. I remember the first time I had Peterson Irish Flake and it REALLY threw me for a loop. I have that once or twice a year now…after a good meal.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Danny said:


> Ooooh Nightcap, yes that stuff is great!...but it knocks me out. Since I don't smoke more than occasionally, I think my tolerance is fairly low for nicotine, I save the Nightcap for when I know I can handle it. I remember the first time I had Peterson Irish Flake and it REALLY threw me for a loop. I have that once or twice a year now&#8230;after a good meal.


4noggins had a one day sale on Tuesday for $6/tin, with a maximum of 10 per person. As you can see, I took full advantage of this lol.

i smoke cigars fairly often, so the nicotine doesn't bother me all that much- though I will say it's noticably stronger than the PA I smoked earlier this afternoon


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

orange fury said:


> SL is fantastic, it was my first tobacco outside of drugstore ones (PA, CH, etc). I need to pick up another tin sometime.
> 
> I did, however, receive this in the mail today- again, one of the first English tobaccos I ever purchased. Courtesy of 4noggins:
> 
> Ready to go in a Dr. Grabow:


I have been considering purchasing a tin of this (taxes included it costs considerably more in England than you have been fortunate enough to pay) and your recommendation is sufficient to tempt me to proceed.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Shaver said:


> I have been considering purchasing a tin of this (taxes included it costs considerably more in England than you have been fortunate enough to pay) and your recommendation is sufficient to tempt me to proceed.


I'll be interested to hear what you think of it! I enjoy it, but I also like Latakia-heavy blends, and the Latakia Is definitely noticeable here.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

All this discussion of tobacco in connection with trad is interesting. I really don't see it as part of trad or Ivy or whatever. It feels sort of style-neutral, as it were, to me.


----------



## adept (Jun 9, 2015)

Danny said:


> Ooooh Nightcap, yes that stuff is great!...but it knocks me out. Since I don't smoke more than occasionally, I think my tolerance is fairly low for nicotine, I save the Nightcap for when I know I can handle it. I remember the first time I had Peterson Irish Flake and it REALLY threw me for a loop. I have that once or twice a year now&#8230;after a good meal.


I have a small sample of the Night Cap...given the notoriety I must try it, but I'll be wary of the hit...maybe will try a small amount as a test.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

adept said:


> I have a small sample of the Night Cap...given the notoriety I must try it, but I'll be wary of the hit...maybe will try a small amount as a test.


I had always heard that the nicotine hit was big with this tobacco, but it honestly wasn't nearly as bad as I was expecting- possibly because I'm so used to cigars. As the name suggests though, it makes a fantastic smoke in the evening.

i will say this- try it outside first. I love Perique and Latakia, but they make for a very strong room note


----------



## adept (Jun 9, 2015)

orange fury said:


> I had always heard that the nicotine hit was big with this tobacco, but it honestly wasn't nearly as bad as I was expecting- possibly because I'm so used to cigars. As the name suggests though, it makes a fantastic smoke in the evening.
> 
> i will say this- try it outside first. I love Perique and Latakia, but they make for a very strong room note


Thanks, a pipe is all I smoke and it is my habit to smoke outdoors.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

adept said:


> Thanks, a pipe is all I smoke and it is my habit to smoke outdoors.


I have been rediscovering my love of pipes. I started cigars on my 18th birthday, and bought my first pipe when I went to college. I smoked pipes on and off during college, usually gravitating back to strictly cigars due to ease of use (light and forget it). I've been really enjoying getting back into pipes though, and have been favoring pipes over cigars most of the time over the past couple months.

Tonight's bowl- Peterson's Balkan Delight in a Peterson 303 P-Lip (my first Bruar, actually):


----------



## adept (Jun 9, 2015)

Same here, recently rekindled an interest...the exploration of different pipes and blends is great fun...


----------



## Raistlin (Oct 5, 2008)

It has been a while but I certainly enjoy a bowl of good tobacco. Squadron leader sounds nice.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Raistlin said:


> It has been a while but I certainly enjoy a bowl of good tobacco. Squadron leader sounds nice.


If you like English tobaccos heavy on the Latakia content, SL is fantastic. One of my favorites, actually.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Duvel said:


> All this discussion of tobacco in connection with trad is interesting. I really don't see it as part of trad or Ivy or whatever. It feels sort of style-neutral, as it were, to me.


I think the connection has more to do with pipes. I obviously wasn't around in the Ivy heyday, but in movies and pictures from the 1930's-1950's, pipes are pretty ubiquitous with men.

As an aside, my grandfather (on my mom's side), a lifelong engineer for Southern Pacific who died many years before I was born, always had a pipe firmly clenched in his teeth. My 92 year old grandmother always gets a kick out of what I wear when I drop by, because my grandfather used to be as much of a clothes horse as I am and dressed very similarly (I'm also just as bald as he was, FWIW). No one asked for a backstory from me as to why I smoke a pipe, but part of the reason is that I feel a sense of connection to my grandfather (a person I never knew but was apparently very like) whenever I smoke a pipe.

Speaking of which, enjoying Prince Albert in a Dr. Grabow on my back patio


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

My grandfather was a lifetime pipesmoker. Irish guy from the old country. I loved the smell. I think he smoked some cherry-flavored kind. He developed some form of lip or mouth cancer a few times, though. Seeing that was enough to put me off it, trad or not. He wasn't terribly trad, although he certainly had style.

I don't mean to get preachy about it, but man alive, it floors me. WIth everything we know about connections between smoking and cancer as well as cardiovascular and other problems, people persist in the nasty habit. 

It's one addiction I will do without.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Duvel said:


> My grandfather was a lifetime pipesmoker. Irish guy from the old country. I loved the smell. I think he smoked some cherry-flavored kind. He developed some form of lip or mouth cancer a few times, though. Seeing that was enough to put me off it, trad or not. He wasn't terribly trad, although he certainly had style.
> 
> I don't mean to get preachy about it, but man alive, it floors me. WIth everything we know about connections between smoking and cancer as well as cardiovascular and other problems, people persist in the nasty habit.
> 
> It's one addiction I will do without.


I had expected better of you my friend. Deeply disappointing.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I stand by my grumpy tirade. But smoke 'em if you got 'em.


----------



## adept (Jun 9, 2015)

> But smoke 'em if you got 'em.


A very Trad thing to say...


----------



## adept (Jun 9, 2015)

Paul Spaniola began smoking a pipe at age 14. He ran this pipe shop for most if his adult life. He passed away two years ago August at the age of 100, plus 6 months. I visited over the weekend, met his son, talked about pipes, tobacco and Paul. I left there with some tobacco samples they gladly handed out, a few accessories, and some great memories after my first visit to this iconic pipe shop.


----------



## shinebox (Nov 2, 2014)

We are all dying so enjoy life while you can.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^LOL> Indeed, but should we not attempt to live and die with as much dignity as might be possible? Please trust me in questioning my own life choices (over the years)to spend as much time as I have sitting astride an iron horse, jumping out of perfectly good airplanes, riding a broken bird to the ground, volunteering to go into harms way, etc. Looking back, I guess any one of more of such choices could have gone badly, ending it all in a less than dignified way. Though I'll never do it, perhaps smoking is no worse or more risky than the life choices I, or others have made, but why risk it? :crazy: :icon_scratch:

With age comes wisdom, eh!


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

OF, old ma shaver is treating me to a Peterson for xmas plus a tin of nightcap- do expect pics and my thoughts in the new year.



orange fury said:


> SL is fantastic, it was my first tobacco outside of drugstore ones (PA, CH, etc). I need to pick up another tin sometime.
> 
> I did, however, receive this in the mail today- again, one of the first English tobaccos I ever purchased. Courtesy of 4noggins:
> 
> ...


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Shaver said:


> OF, old ma shaver is treating me to a Peterson for xmas plus a tin of nightcap- do expect pics and my thoughts in the new year.


Great, I look forward to your review! Which Peterson are you getting?


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

Duvel said:


> All this discussion of tobacco in connection with trad is interesting. I really don't see it as part of trad or Ivy or whatever. It feels sort of style-neutral, as it were, to me.


Well it's trad in the sense that it was likely the primary method of smoking [or one of the primary methods] at a time when trad was the primary method of dress. So you will see photos of people from the past in trad dress....smoking a pipe. It is a 'traditional' method of smoking tobacco. Somewhat related to this..is pipe smoking's association with academia...I believe there is likewise a trad clothing association with academia. Again, from a certain time period.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Dublin filter, model 006, a lovely mottled wood.



orange fury said:


> Great, I look forward to your review! Which Peterson are you getting?


----------



## adept (Jun 9, 2015)

Love the coffee filter idea. Since I have stacks of them I'll never use, this will come in handy.



orange fury said:


>


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

adept said:


> Love the coffee filter idea. Since I have stacks of them I'll never use, this will come in handy.


Haha, wish I could say I thought of that, but that's actually the paper that comes in the tin:


----------



## adept (Jun 9, 2015)

My bad...I've never opened a tin. I have one that will sit for a year, and I have five different ones in 'my cart' at an online vendor. But, it does look like a coffee filter...


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

adept said:


> My bad...I've never opened a tin. I have one that will sit for a year, and I have five different ones in 'my cart' at an online vendor. But, it does look like a coffee filter...


Ive only opened one of my tins, I haven't decided how long I'm going to let the other 9 sit for. I'm keeping 5 of them for at least a year, but I may let them sit longer.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Shaver said:


> OF, old ma shaver is treating me to a Peterson for xmas plus a tin of nightcap- do expect pics and my thoughts in the new year.


Resurrecting this thread- Shaver, what do you think of the Nightcap? The Peterson is beautiful, btw


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

orange fury said:


> Resurrecting this thread- Shaver, what do you think of the Nightcap? The Peterson is beautiful, btw


Thanks OF.

Whilst I have only had occasion to partake of a few bowls of the Nightcap so far, still, early indications are very good and encourage me to consider sampling the Dunhill range further.

One, humorous, complaint- is just my cack-handedness or is the lid quite difficult to remove?


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Shaver said:


> Thanks OF.
> 
> Whilst I have only had occasion to partake of a few bowls of the Nightcap so far, still, early indications are very good and encourage me to consider sampling the Dunhill range further.
> 
> One, humorous, complaint- is just my cack-handedness or is the lid quite difficult to remove?


glad you enjoy it!

and it's not just you- they seal their tins very well


----------

